# A few recents



## jbowers (Oct 11, 2015)

couple of recent calls from blanks that i received from @dadobbs. Dyed hackberry (orange), hackberry and burnt hedge grunts and a dyed stabilized spalted maple

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 11, 2015)

Nice looking calls Josh.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 11, 2015)

Really nice work, I thought sure that last one was persimmon till I read your words...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 12, 2015)

Looking good. Like the shape on the last Hackberry call

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Oct 17, 2015)

Sweet lookin calls ,,,Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 17, 2015)

Good looking calls Josh !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

